# Installing Stainless Steel Brake Lines



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Yet another issue of Project ActiveTuning Version 3 has been posted. In this issue we install stainless steel brake lines from Mossy Performance. Stainless steel brakelines help give a firmer feel of the brakes, as well as reducing the stopping time. Plus, Mossy Performance is offering free shipping anywhere in the US if you mention our article to them.

Without further hesitation, read on

If you haven't already, make sure to check out the previous articles:

http://www.activetuning.com/pat/3


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Nice work Dave. Is EIP making a Turbo for you?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

EIP is just providing the dyno services. We're in talks now to work on developing a twin turbo for the 3.5. No updates as of yet, as it is very preliminary at this time.


----------

